# Graco Airless & Power Roller



## ESA1178 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey all!

When I use the sprayer wand on the Graco Airless Spray the pump runs as long as I depress the trigger. However, when I use the Power Roller and depress the trigger the pump runs intermittently. I have already primed and have the dial set to roller. Is this normal ?

Many thanks!

ESA1178


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

What sprayer? 

What tip size on the gun? Big tips (517,515, etc...) allow for more flow, requiring the pump to work harder to keep up.

The roller doesn't require as much and therefore your pump doesn't have to work as hard to meet the demand for paint.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

I think it may be a homeowner model because it has a power roller setting. so it may help to now the model and brand.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry, graco but what graco?


----------



## ESA1178 (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks all!

It is a Graco X5. 
I got a reply from Graco and they said With the power roller attachment, the pump running intermittently is normal. The unit is just filling up the tube for use later on.Since the material usage and flow is inconsistent, the pump does not get into a even pumping rhythm.


ESA1178


----------



## zethwoo (Oct 10, 2015)

Sorry wrong button . I also ha e a 2 900 gal tanker full of varsol paint thinner ,graco eh333 pumps spools of new air line hose buck more scaffolding etc. If u can help me out I know nothing of painting water towers. Thanks and nice to meet you guys


----------

